# Client SSH



## decoris (10 Août 2004)

bonjour

j'essaye d'accéder à un espace disque à distance en SSH. j'utilise FUGU, et je parviens a uploader sans problème, par contre impossible d'accéder à mon site! (en gros je ne sais pas ouvrir mon dossier, mais je sais y glisser des trucs dedans...)

connaissez vous un autre client SSH, de préférence gratiut?


----------



## Simon T. (10 Août 2004)

Est-ce que tu as essayé avec le terminal ? C'est du moins ce que j'utilise pour ssh. Tu tapes:
ssh ton_login@ton_serveur

et ensuite avec les commandes unix, tu as accès à tout.

Simon


----------



## decoris (10 Août 2004)

en fait c'est avec sftp qu'il faut se connecter...

et quand je fais 

sftp monlogin@neptune.fsa.ucl.ac.be -oPort=45005, ça marche pô...


j'ai cette erreur : 

Powermac:~ login$ sftp login@neptune.fsa.ucl.ac.be -oPort=45005
Connecting to neptune.fsa.ucl.ac.be...
login@neptune.fsa.ucl.ac.be's password: 
Permission denied, please try again.
login@neptune.fsa.ucl.ac.be's password: 
Permission denied, please try again.
login@neptune.fsa.ucl.ac.be's password: 
Permission denied (hostbased,publickey).
Connection closed

pourtant le password est bon...

avec FUGU, ça passe mais dès que je clique sur mon dossier, impossible de voir le contenu (la connexion se coupe...)


----------



## berhu (10 Août 2004)

P'têtre qu'en root ça marcherait ?... si tu connais le password du compte root de ton serveur
( sftp root@neptune.fsa.ucl.ac.be )


----------



## decoris (10 Août 2004)

non, je ne le connais pas...


ça m'énerve, avec le client windows officiel ça marche, et ya rien qui marche sur mac! j'ai essayé
fugu, captain ftp, macsftp, rbrowser, interarchy, etc... et a chaque fois j'ai le même problème : double cliquer sur mon dossier perso fait recharger la liste des dossiers...


----------



## Marc-André (11 Août 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> non, je ne le connais pas...
> 
> 
> ça m'énerve, avec le client windows officiel ça marche, et ya rien qui marche sur mac! j'ai essayé
> fugu, captain ftp, macsftp, rbrowser, interarchy, etc... et a chaque fois j'ai le même problème : double cliquer sur mon dossier perso fait recharger la liste des dossiers...



As-tu essayé ceux-ci ?

Par contre si tu en fais beaucoup je te conseil grandement d'investir dans un logiciel tel que Transmit ou encore fetch ils ne sont pas très cher et tu auras pas les problèmes des logiciel gratuit...

Par contre si ton problème est toujours le même peux importe le logiciel je regarderais dans mes settings s'il y en a pas un qui est en erreur.

Marc-André


----------



## decoris (11 Août 2004)

le problème étant tjrs le même, j'ai contacté le responsable qui m'a dit que c'était un porblème avec Mac os X... 

moi qui croyait que la compatibilité était parfaite...


----------



## Marc-André (11 Août 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> le problème étant tjrs le même, j'ai contacté le responsable qui m'a dit que c'était un porblème avec Mac os X...
> 
> moi qui croyait que la compatibilité était parfaite...



Et quel est le problème selon lui?


Marc-André


----------



## decoris (11 Août 2004)

Marc-André a dit:
			
		

> Et quel est le problème selon lui?
> 
> 
> Marc-André



la réponse exacte est la suivante : 


C'est le client MacOS X je suppose. Nous savons qu'il y a ce style de problème avec ces clients tout comme les client Sun Solaris. Mais hélas, aux dernières nouvelles, ce n'est pas du à notre configuration. 
Quand je me connecte en terminal sur sunblade et que je me connecte en sftp sur sshifsa par exemple, j'ai exactement le même problème.

(en fait le problème vient du SFTP et pas du ssh...


----------



## maousse (20 Août 2004)

tu n'as pas moyen de configurer l'encodage texte utilisé dans ton client sftp pour les échanges ? le ftp/sftp étant un protocole à la définition imparfaite, ça fait que les serveurs peuvent utiliser différentes config pour l'encodage texte (qui sert aux messages d'identification et autres)suivant le logiciel serveur utilisé. C'est souvent l'origine des problèmes de ftp. 

Et ça ne vient pas de mac os x en soi, mais de l'implémentation hétérogène des protocoles ftp/sftp suivant les clients/serveurs.


----------



## benR (20 Août 2004)

J'avais moi aussi besoin de me connecter à un disque en sFTP.

Clairement le meilleur moyen que j'ai trouvé est d'utiliser Transmit.


----------



## decoris (20 Août 2004)

j'ai essayé qu'ils poussent plus en avant leurs investigations, mais sans succès... :-(

me revoila obligé d'utiliser VPC puor y installer un ftp gratuit! :-(


----------

